# Winter wheels and tyres - main dealers or any other specialists



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

As above; a potential change in commuting circumstances over the coming months has got me thinking about a set of wheels and winter tyres for the fiesta. Doesn't have to be anything flash, I'd be happy with steel wheels and the requisite snow ready tyres.

Anyone know of any specialists/companies that provide this at a fair cost, or am I better off checking sourcing wheels from Ford and going from there?

I know beamer and jag offer dealer services, but they're more luxury marques.

Had a look on e-bay, but just steel wheels are going for silly money (£70 each!).


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

camskill or blackcircles a think


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Have a look for a cheap set of alloys and then go to camskill/etyres/blackcircles for winter tyres, however your a bit late in the year to be looking to buy as sellers generally put the prices up as the weather gets colder.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey , I've heard we're not doing winter in the South this year


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Alfa GTV said:


> Have a look for a cheap set of alloys and then go to camskill/etyres/blackcircles for winter tyres, however your a bit late in the year to be looking to buy as sellers generally put the prices up as the weather gets colder.





R7KY D said:


> Hey , I've heard we're not doing winter in the South this year


True. The need has been brought on as I've been offered a good opportunity, but with a 70 mile commute for the next 4 months. So now worth thinking about!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Unless you live in an area where you get snow every year, I wouldnt bother with winter tyres.

If you drive with sufficient gap between you and the car in front or, dont drive like a loon everywhere, you'll still be able to stop in time.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Try breakers for the wheels.. Try Gumtree for winter tyres. You will be surprised how many sets and singles are for sale on Gumtree ...
Many Myself include sell their old kit and stuff on there.. Its free to advertise.. No Paypal and no fees of any kind.. Plus for buyers the stuff is usually local and You get to see what You are buying before handing over the coin

Look here...
http://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-motorbikes/ford-fiesta-alloy-wheels-x4/91357247

Or here..
http://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-...iesta-escort-etc/92320772#gallery-item-full-6

Steelies
http://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-...a-wheels-tyres-wheel-trims-195-60-15/88529202

More tyres

http://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-motorbikes/winter-tyres-215x55x16-four/92382976

Tyres....

http://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-...yres-1956515-vredestein-snow-track-2/92424081


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

centenary said:


> Unless you live in an area where you get snow every year, I wouldnt bother with winter tyres.
> 
> If you drive with sufficient gap between you and the car in front or, dont drive like a loon everywhere, you'll still be able to stop in time.


They are winter tyres really, it doesn't have to snow for them to work better than normal tyres... they offer far better grip when the temp drops below about 7^C

Work far better on greasy roads and standing water

even with a sufficient gap what if a car oncoming looses control... its that extra X% of grip and control that could make all the difference between avoiding them and hitting them...

mytyres also do a steel wheel "package"


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Whilst I realise these are local to Me it gives an example of what's available..
Dont know where You live but if You find anything in My area I would bring them down if You live anywhere between Edinburgh and Worcester in the Midlands as this is My regular commute....


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a grande Punto (so similar size assumming you have a newer shaped Fez)

I opted for these

http://ssl.delti.com/cgi-bin/rshop...._pro_Seite=20&Transport=P&dsco=110&sowigan=Wi

(obviously pick what size you need)

Look in the car Handbook as they will list tyres suitable and for your class of car ((often the sport versions have bigger discs / callipers so you cant fit steelies for example)) and with winters you can often get away with a lower speed rating,,,

Then buy your rims and tyres that match the required specification (including things like offset) as by keeping your car to manufacturers specification You can avoid any insurance price hike as your not "modifying" the car and keeping it with in manufacturers spec)

http://www.abi.org.uk/Information/C...r_Tyres__The_Motor_Insurance_Committment.aspx

Have a read of that

((just trying to save you from any expense that can be avoided i knew more on the matter than my insurance company (Aviva) they had to get clarification themselves ))


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have never had Winter Tyres fitted and never will but I do make sure my tyres have plenty of tread for the Winter months and regulary check the tyre pressures. If I was going to have winter tyres I would go to the Breakers Yard for a set of steel wheels and check if there were any tyres but if not I would then probably look at Part Worn tyres from a decent trader and that would do for me


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> I would then probably look at Part Worn tyres from a decent trader and that would do for me


Rather pointless the reason the UK market is saturated with "part worn winter tyres" is that in germany the legal minimum on winters is 4mm loads doing the rounds with 5mm or so on... the reason.....

at about 4mm the sipes (the bit that give you grip on the snow and ice are gone)

at 4.7mm near as dam it the sipes are beginning to go



















so i have changed them on mine this year...


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

similar to others, cheap set of steelies with the thinnest normal tyres you can get away with, it isnt worth the extra premium you are going to pay for snow tyres in this country,
if its daft snow you aint going out so a few coverings and all you need is some nice thin tyres as opposed to the wide low profiles in the dry or what you run on fancy alloys.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

McClane said:


> As above; a potential change in commuting circumstances over the coming months has got me thinking about a set of wheels and winter tyres for the fiesta. Doesn't have to be anything flash, I'd be happy with steel wheels and the requisite snow ready tyres.
> 
> Anyone know of any specialists/companies that provide this at a fair cost, or am I better off checking sourcing wheels from Ford and going from there?
> 
> ...


Why not just stick the tyres on current wheels

What age and wheel/tyre size is your car


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

To state that if I was to have Winter Tyres and have Partworns is pointless is wrong as I have had Partworns before and only buy as good as new and wouldnt dream of buying 4mm, why would I want to buy wornout tyres


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Been running an Omega 3.0 auto for years and never had winter tyres. Just go a bit slower and leave a bigger gap. Rear wheel drive is good fun in the ice as well.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> To state that if I was to have Winter Tyres and have Partworns is pointless is wrong as I have had Partworns before and only buy as good as new and wouldnt dream of buying 4mm, why would I want to buy wornout tyres


You look on any of the usual auction sites most of the winter tyres on there are showing 5mm or there about, just trying to make the point so people dont get caught out you didnt say you pick up "as new"..

in relation to a summer tyre 5mm is fairly healthy tread depth..

where have these "as new" tyres come from? In my mind they have come off accident damaged cars which have been written off (as no one would sell good nearly new tyres off their cars as part worns would they?  ) and are they branded on the side wall as part worn?

http://www.tyrepress.com/index.php?news=19706

At the end of the day the tyres are your only point of contact with the road so i personally would rather spend a bit extra and have a new tyre that has a known history than one that potentially has serious structural defects from a crash or impact that no one can see without an x-ray machine ....


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

A winter tyre is well past its best when half worn....Legal Yes Useful No. Those who say they don't need them fine don't buy them..
Young Mclane is showing initiative and brains by choosing to equip His car with the tyres that will most likely get Him to work and back. 70 miles each way is slightly different to a couple of miles and if its important You get there ??
Yes buy used Tyres if they are near as good as new say 6 mill or above. Dont bother with less than this as when half worn they will offer no more than a normal tyre...
Safety is also a major and very important factor here...
I think it was Kevin Shwantz that said if You have a 5 dollar head buy a five dollar helmet ??


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

all I'll say is that for whatever reason, most (all) the Swedish cars run steel wheels with their winter tyres... not sure if this is cost, or what...but just saying...

for me, winter tyres are a waste of time.....but that is just IMO...

I can drive in the snow....it's the other idiots I worry about, and having winter tyres on my car ain't going to stop them hitting me...

:thumb:

<edit> just asked some Swedish people, since I am up here...and the reason is due to cost and the fact that alloys would corrode with the salt....what idiot drives with alloy wheels in the winter was the comment made to me! :lol: <edit>


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

fair point cuey but for me the car just didn't work at all last year. i find that on cars with fat alloys, the winter tyres are a must even if you can drive in the snow - skill can't always give traction. my boxster has 19" wheels and couldn't make it up a snowy gradient that you'd struggle to roll a marble down. that, added to all the electronic rubbish that won't turn off, meant i had to park it up for the winter.

saying that, i have found skinny tyres on a light front wheel drive car to be the best option. totally agree on the other driver comments though!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> all I'll say is that for whatever reason, most (all) the Swedish cars run steel wheels with their winter tyres... not sure if this is cost, or what...but just saying...
> 
> for me, winter tyres are a waste of time.....but that is just IMO...
> 
> I can drive in the snow....it's the other idiots I worry about, and having winter tyres on my car ain't going to stop them hitting me...


No but you retain control and have the ability to swerve/ accelerate out of trouble or brake far harder/ better than you could on "normal" tyres

:thumb:



The Cueball said:


> <edit> just asked some Swedish people, since I am up here...and the reason is due to cost and the fact that alloys would corrode with the salt....what idiot drives with alloy wheels in the winter was the comment made to me! :lol: <edit>


:lol:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree with everything Andy says :thumb: Plus with winter tyres you can drive on local roads that most other drivers will avoid if they haven't been cleared/gritted so shouldn't have much traffic to deal with anyway.

I have some Goodyear Ultra Grip 7+ on my car and even on damp greasy roads the difference is night and day compared to summer tyres.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Wonder what people did in the 60's and 70's....hmm.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

andy monty said:


> No but you retain control and have the ability to swerve/ accelerate out of trouble or brake far harder/ better than you could on "normal" tyres
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> :lol:


I've only been driving for 15 years... So don't know much... But never needed winter tyres... Certainly not for the things you mention in bad weather...

Maybe I just drive on good roads, or am so special I can drive with all weather tyres just fine....

:lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Far fewer cars on the road back then, most cars were small much lighter than modern cars and running on narrow high profile tyres, that and the carb would usually ice up before you had the chance to get Stuck


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

andy monty said:


> Far fewer cars on the road back then, most cars were small much lighter than modern cars and running on narrow high profile tyres, that and the carb would usually ice up before you had the chance to get Stuck


Good old carbs! :lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I've only been driving for 15 years... So don't know much... But never needed winter tyres... Certainly not for the things you mention in bad weather...
> 
> Maybe I just drive on good roads, or am so special I can drive with all weather tyres just fine....
> 
> :lol:


Must be very special  

I live in a Rural area a few years ago i got stuck at a junction and couldn't get the car to move either way (a Grande punto so nothing special just a small fwd supermini) it is/ was crap in the snow on the stock bridgestone B250's and i had to resort to snow chains to get me moving again...... *(big hassle fitting those and you get cold and wet)*






I work on an industrial estate and every winter the access "road" freezes solid either sheet ice (as its an old concrete WW2 bomber run way and the drainage is none existent) or packed down snow....

Then there are other things like humped back level crossings.... The Mondeo driver was hell bent on beating me down this road on my way home as he slithered and slid at 10mph for mile after mile.. then got stuck on a small hump back crossing...






as you can see at the same speed he approached at i had no issues in climbing the incline (yes i kept it at 10mph ish just to see since there was nothing behind me)..

one of the most impressive things about them is the ability to stop on snow/ ice over summers






And the crowning glory was last winter in the north yorkshire moors avoiding a BMW x 5 coming back down a hill with all his wheels going forwards.... and the little punto just romped past and made the summit

..

Just think if they save you from sliding into a curb and wrecking an alloy, wishbone and strut once they will (depending on parts and labour costs / recovery) pay for themselves.

I was sceptical at first but got talking to a German relative and she sold me on the idea so i bought a set and haven't looked back

Much like saying one car wax is better than another to a non-detailer they wont get it till they try it :lol:


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

andy monty said:


> Must be very special
> 
> I live in a Rural area a few years ago i got stuck at a junction and couldn't get the car to move either way (a Grande punto so nothing special just a small fwd supermini) it is/ was crap in the snow on the stock bridgestone B250's and i had to resort to snow chains to get me moving again...... *(big hassle fitting those and you get cold and wet)*
> 
> ...


And that is why i am investing in some winter tyres/rims!

Last year really was difficult for me, i got stuck so many times I can't actually remember how many! Id just started a new job as well and couldn't even make my first day! I was stuck at home for 3 or 4 days, lost a fair amount of money too as I didn't want to use up my holiday. How i kept my job is a mystery! Must have made a good impression :thumb:

Anyhow, i can't be doing with that again, so I'd rather offset the £500ish (over the 3 or 4 years they will last me) that its going to cost me to sort the wheels/tyres that will at least help me not to go through all that again, rather than lose wages. And the added safety they they provide.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

GJM said:


> Why not just stick the tyres on current wheels
> 
> What age and wheel/tyre size is your car


205/40 R 17's. Quite wide/low profile vs. weight.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

ChuckH said:


> Young Mclane is showing initiative and brains by choosing to equip His car with the tyres that will most likely get Him to work and back. 70 miles each way is slightly different to a couple of miles and if its important You get there ??


70 miles each way, and paid per hour. Don't get there, don't earn. Obviously might be allowances/flexibility in extreme circumstances, but more important to me now certainly :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheers for the replies all. Obviously there's a fair bit of debate about this, but yeah, the couple of reasons above have got me thinking about it. 

Must admit, apart from some tool who pulled out on me and caused me to lock up and end up in the wrong side of the road, I've always done pretty well getting by in the snow, and it's generally the grinding halt of lorry's on hills/idiots/gridlock that's done me in. But the reason would be a bit of piece of mind, and certainly my current wheels are the totally wrong size to be ideal - so how comfy would I be going off piste if required. Think I'll get one of those AA Snow packs and maybe some socks for an emergency only instead maybe.

As has been muted, we may not even get much snow this winter (hopefully), but I've got more reason than ever to be prepared. Seeing the winter tyre reviews in EVO also suggested that in just "cold" conditions they're advantagious too. The sipes also aid getting up to heat etc.

It doesn't seem like there's a ********** place that can do me, right wheel, right tyre, right size... I.e. 15" steelies and the right height profile tyre worked out etc.

That my-tyres place seemed out of stock of most sizes/varieties now. :wall:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Wonder what people did in the 60's and 70's....hmm.


Crashed ??


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Wonder what people did in the 60's and 70's....hmm.


If it snowed, they just stayed at the pub, and didn't bother driving home (pished). :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I honestly believe its down to the individuals needs and requirements.. Last December the 23rd We ( The Wife and I ) set off from Scotland to the Midlands at 5.30 in the morning in a Ford Focus on normal tyres ....

Yes I openly admit it was a stupid thing to do BUT we wanted to spend Christmas with the Kids and I did not want to be stuck at home with an unhappy Wife... Still stupid though !!

Yes We got there heaven knows how !! A journey of 12 hours of misery but We got there

So this Year I have loaded the dice more in Our favour.. OK Yes the traffic will be or could be just as bad but I have the benefit of a little more capability in the vehicle...

So We have this ..








Shod with these...









On these cos I'm such a Tart....


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

McClane said:


> Think I'll get one of those AA Snow packs and maybe some socks for an emergency only instead maybe.


the socks are ok as a get you moving but not a patch on winter tyres after all if your driving along on 2" of slush you wont have them on. for example..

as for the AA Emergency kit make your own up it will likely be cheaper






RAC Wind Up Eco Torch: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

and chuck a sleeping bag or blanket in there with it

or be flash and put a small camping stove in along with a few tea bags and some ring pull meals and a mess tin,,,

This is what i had in the car last winter when traveling a lot of miles out in the back of beyond










and all packed away










in there there is something like... 2 torches, whistle, compass, hand held GPS unit, Knife fork and spoon, glow sticks, four candles, Orange survival bag, foil blanket, hat and gloves Butane/Propane mix stove in the blue pouch to keep it all together

overkill perhaps but had i broken down or got stranded for several hours... or over night i would have been warm with a full belly (that said i could do to loose a stone might pop a weight watchers meal in instead this year  )

As for the snow socks asda have these

http://direct.asda.com/TEX-Car-Snow-Socks---Various-Sizes/MASTERTexSnowChains,default,pd.html

(most on line stock has gone but plenty in the larger stores if you look in the car section)










(just check you get the right size ((listed on the box))


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm a convert to the winter tyre cause. Two years ago my Fiesta ST (on Pirelli P Nero Zeros) couldn't even struggle up a small incline outside my place of work and when I did manage to get into the car park the following day it got stuck in a small hollow no more than three inches deep. I vowed I wouldn't be caught in that situation again, especially as I live in a rural location 300m above sea level! Last winter as a short term fix I got two Nokian winter tyres for the front, mainly to aid traction - I soon discovered it is a good idea to fit four all round as the back end wanted to step out on a few occasions. I changed my car this year to a Mk7 Fiesta Zetec S and kept the spare set of ST alloys I had which have now been fitted with Vredestein Wintracs. I am of the opinion that having winter tyres doesn't mean you should be haring around in snow as you would be in the dry - I still take things cautiously but have the assurance that my stopping distances and traction will be much improved. To those who say "I don't need them, I can drive in snow" I'm afraid you're deluding yourselves. I can drive in snow as well (I've been driving since 1970) and have seen it all before but no amount of knowledge is going to get you up that incline of hard packed snow on summer tyres.

As an aside, I have a couple of Dunlop winter tyres for sale here (genuine reason for sale - will explain to any interested parties) :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241697


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't need winter tyres... I am fine on the tyres I use all year round...

don't have summer tyres either....

no delusion here.....I just don't need them.... 

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Franco50 said:


> I'm a convert to the winter tyre cause. Two years ago my Fiesta ST (on Pirelli P Nero Zeros) couldn't even struggle up a small incline outside my place of work and when I did manage to get into the car park the following day it got stuck in a small hollow no more than three inches deep. I vowed I wouldn't be caught in that situation again, especially as I live in a rural location 300m above sea level! Last winter as a short term fix I got two Nokian winter tyres for the front, mainly to aid traction - I soon discovered it is a good idea to fit four all round as the back end wanted to step out on a few occasions. I changed my car this year to a Mk7 Fiesta Zetec S and kept the spare set of ST alloys I had which have now been fitted with Vredestein Wintracs. I am of the opinion that having winter tyres doesn't mean you should be haring around in snow as you would be in the dry - I still take things cautiously but have the assurance that my stopping distances and traction will be much improved. To those who say "I don't need them, I can drive in snow" I'm afraid you're deluding yourselves. I can drive in snow as well (I've been driving since 1970) and have seen it all before but no amount of knowledge is going to get you up that incline of hard packed snow on summer tyres.
> 
> As an aside, I have a couple of Dunlop winter tyres for sale here (genuine reason for sale - will explain to any interested parties) :thumb:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241697


Nice one bud. What size are your original Fiesta Zetec S alloys? The 17's? These are the ones I have and am looking to swap out. How much did you pick up the ST alloys for? What size are they? would be happy with a replacement set like this. Although likewise may still go for steelies.

Any speedo affect, or are you running equivalents!?


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

local breaakers yard and maybe part worn tyres.... be careful though some bad ones there normally but sometimes also some good ones...got 4 toyos last month for 150 with 5mm on all 4


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, spoken to our Ford dealer, and they've gone off to look into tyre and wheel prices for me. Ford's main website said about promotions for just this, so I'd be interested to see what they come back with!

Also, just spoken to Mini about SWMBO's mini cooper. They get the kits put together from mini themselves (since it's a legality thing on the continent), and'll do her a set of pre-prepared steels plus trims and tyres fitted for £663 quid, plus store her summer ones for free, and vice versa come summer. Not bad ey? Considering she might get 4-5 years safer motoring out of them!


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

McClane said:


> Nice one bud. What size are your original Fiesta Zetec S alloys? The 17's? These are the ones I have and am looking to swap out. How much did you pick up the ST alloys for? What size are they? would be happy with a replacement set like this. Although likewise may still go for steelies.
> 
> Any speedo affect, or are you running equivalents!?


The Zetec S alloys are the same size as the ST ones - 17" x 7" I believe. Stock tyre size is 205/40x17 but trying to find a winter tyre in that size from a major brand was virtually impossible so I had to go for 215/40x17. According to the size conversion website - http://www.kouki.co.uk/utilities/visual-tyre-size-calculator - the speedo is 1.3% out which is within their recommended limits.

I just kept scouring EBay for the ST alloys and picked them up one by one over a period of time. A couple of them were a bit scruffy so I got them refurbed in September prior to fitting the tyres.

Hope this helps. :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheers bud. Does indeed.

Done a bit more ringing round. And have had the steel wheel sizing confirmed for me by a tyre place; I.e. that all fiestas are either 205 40 17, 195 45 16, or 195 50 15, and this will have no effect on the speedo.

Looking into Steelies (£55 each new), and Michelin Alpins at £90, or Goodyears at £85 gives about £560 all in, and maybe a few quid for fitting/trims. So again near £600.

I could maybe try and source 2nd hand fiesta wheels now I know the sizing is totally standard without upsetting the speedo.

Apart from that, I'd just need to remember it's an investment that could last quite a few years, and if it saves me two days pay it's already reducing the cost.

*EDIT: using that tyre calculator says I need 195 55 r15s! That's confusing! :wall: :Wall:*


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

just remember all car speedos are over done anyway!!

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Can you imagine? Ford dealer have come back quoting me the best part of £700+ quid, and won't be storing my wheels either. How is that in any way near good value?

They also said the techs wouldn't recommend it, as you can't get 17" steel wheels, and if I had 15's they have to recallibrate the speedo?

So, despite my assurances from a tyre fitter (who was well clued up on the merc and beamer schemes), that sizes around 195 50/55 15 would be fine? Couldn't clarify whether it would be 50 or 55 profile either.

Really? You don't work on these cars day in day out then?


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't know what the Ford dealer is going on about having to re-calibrate your speedo. If you drop down a wheel size or two you simply fit higher profile tyres to get as close as posssible to the overall diameter. If they re-do your speedo it would then need doing again when you fit your 17s in the spring.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

McClane said:


> They also said the techs wouldn't recommend it, as you can't get 17" steel wheels, and if I had 15's they have to recallibrate the speedo?


you make up the rolling radius with a higher shoulder eg if your fiesta has a 40 proile fit a 60 (not exact figures but you get the drift)

what does your handbook show in regards to tyres vs wheel rim size? do you get a full size spare wheel in the fiesta?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh and have a look at this........

http://www.fiatforum.com/leisure-lounge/287593-careful-these-wintery-roads-im-lucky-alive.html

:doublesho


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

andy monty said:


> you make up the rolling radius with a higher shoulder eg if your fiesta has a 40 proile fit a 60 (not exact figures but you get the drift)
> 
> what does your handbook show in regards to tyres vs wheel rim size? do you get a full size spare wheel in the fiesta?


Exactly! A tyre calculator tells me 195 55 15 is spot on to 0% error.

I'll look at the handbook, the spare is a steel of reasonable size, but still rated to 50mph max. So not sure if that'd be a good case for me to point out.

Do have a family friend contact at Ford - so have put the Q their way. Obviously don't want any quibbling should a warranty bit of work need to be done! So want it confirmed.

The contrast to how helpful and reasonably the Mini dealership have been is massive. Did ring the ford (premium rate) technical number, but I feel he mainly passively agreed with me, and didn't seem authoritative enough for my piece of mind.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

McClane said:


> Can you imagine? Ford dealer have come back quoting me the best part of £700+ quid, and won't be storing my wheels either. How is that in any way near good value?
> 
> They also said the techs wouldn't recommend it, as you can't get 17" steel wheels, and if I had 15's they have to recallibrate the speedo?
> 
> ...


Mate use this site to calculate the tyre sizes...
http://www.tyresave.co.uk/tyresize.html

Dont get to hung up about the speedo being slightly out as its only for a few months anyway and it wont be far out..

As Cuey says speedos are around 10% out anyway. a car sat at 77 MPH is doing 70MPH.. All speedos are set this way IE 10% fast... HTH....


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Wonder what people did in the 60's and 70's....hmm.


I'd imagine more people got off their arses and walked to where they wanted to go and left the car at home!! :thumb: The problem is alot are too lazy now and drive everywhere, I include myself in that as well!

Last winter when we had all the snow some of my neighbours spent 10 minutes de-icing their cars to drive to the shops, which isn't even a 5 minute walk up the road!! :wall: Even I'm not that bad, I walked to the shops if I needed something.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Pezza4u said:


> I'd imagine more people got off their arses and walked to where they wanted to go and left the car at home!! :thumb: The problem is alot are too lazy now and drive everywhere, I include myself in that as well!
> 
> Last winter when we had all the snow some of my neighbours spent 10 minutes de-icing their cars to drive to the shops, which isn't even a 5 minute walk up the road!! :wall: Even I'm not that bad, I walked to the shops if I needed something.


The OP has a seventy mile commute to work. I have a regular 360 mile commute from Scotland to the Midlands .. Do You suggest We walk ?? Other have tools and kit that needs moving so perhaps they should carry ??
Does Your post have any value to the topic ?????.....................


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> The OP has a seventy mile commute to work. I have a regular 360 mile commute from Scotland to the Midlands .. Do You suggest We walk ?? Other have tools and kit that needs moving so perhaps they should carry ??
> Does Your post have any value to the topic ?????.....................


Grizzle wondered what people did in the 60's and 70's and I replied with my opinion, I wasn't talking about the OP's circumstances, obviously he can't walk 70 miles!!  Back then I'd imagine more people worked within walking distance to home and public transport probably didn't ground to a halt when we had a light covering of snow! I remember back in the 80's we still carried on as normal when it snowed either using public transport or our legs!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, a result I'm happy with. Another dealership (different franchise) offered me new 15" steel wheels plus Ford wheel trims and correct wheel nuts (for steel vs alloy) shod with winter tyres for £599.

The tyres I hadn't heard of, so we've struck a deal where I'm going to self source Vredestein Snowtrac 3's (£10 extra per corner) and they'll take delivery and fit them all up for me for the same price minus the cost of the original tyres.

One of their mechanics also went out and measured the 195 50 r15s vs the 17s I have and said the diameters are the same, so won't affect the speedo/warranty.

Delivery will sort itself next week, so I'll be rally-spec come next saturday! Probably could've got them cheaper from mytyres - but a little piece of mind, plus fitting and trims and correct wheelnuts comes into the extra cost.

:thumb:

Thanks all for your advice etc, I'll let you know how I get on with them.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice one mate, you will love winter tyres, I'm enjoying mine. Those Vred's have very good reviews so you shouldn't have any issues


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

McClane said:


> Well, a result I'm happy with. Another dealership (different franchise) offered me new 15" steel wheels plus Ford wheel trims and correct wheel nuts (for steel vs alloy) shod with winter tyres for £599.
> 
> Delivery will sort itself next week, so I'll be rally-spec come next saturday! Probably could've got them cheaper from mytyres - but a little piece of mind, plus fitting and trims and correct wheelnuts comes into the extra cost.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, but it still wont stop an idiot hitting your P & J.... better off with a battered old Jeep which would destory anything that hit it... IMO... :lol:

:driver:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheers Fellas! Indeed, You're right Cue. It was always other people I had to watch out for. I guess the main thing is, if the motorway is ****ed, I can probably feel happy to go off road and be ok. Plus, I expect it'll be fun trying them out if the worst weather does come. The Fiesta was also shocking on the 205 low profiles in bad weather. I agree, an old tank like jeep would be even more prepared.

I guess I'm also set if I ever want to go skiing, get a refurb done on my alloys etc. So it's nice to know I've got a set I can swap at any time.

No doubt I'll be able to give my alloy wheels a lovely going over in my own time over winter, so they'll be clayed/polished and sealed to high heaven come next year :thumb: lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Ps. best (worst) quote I got was for near on £1100 for steel wheels and some michelins (£100 per wheel for steelies!). Also needing to have ECU recalibrated as the size will be different.

The variation in opinion is massive!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

McClane said:


> Ps. best (worst) quote I got was for near on £1100 for steel wheels and some michelins (£100 per wheel for steelies!). Also needing to have ECU recalibrated as the size will be different.
> 
> The variation in opinion is massive!!


shocking!!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Told them "I'd have to think about it..." :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

McClane said:


> Told them "I'd have to think about it..." :lol:


I was going to say that you could buy a Jeep for that, but just checked some of the prices out on ebay...I think I may sell mine!!! :doublesho

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Have they gone up??? what sort of coinage are we talking?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

McClane said:


> Have they gone up??? what sort of coinage are we talking?


Well remembering I got mine nearly 4 years ago now, for £600 odd quid, and it's never failed an MOT or let me down...she had been battered a few times mind you... the same type and age/mileage are going for £1500 plus.....

:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

McClane said:


> Cheers Fellas! Indeed, You're right Cue. It was always other people I had to watch out for. I guess the main thing is, if the motorway is ****ed, I can probably feel happy to go off road and be ok.:


one major thing to watch is your rear view just because you know you can stop very well on snow the Retard in the car behind will usually only start braking when you do resulting in the chance of them parking in your boot...........


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

^^ yeah, was gonna mention that! Wonder if there's an extra element of danger since they're only used by a minority! :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What size of tyres do you need?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Ross said:


> What size of tyres do you need?


Been advised to go for 195 50 r15s. Getting some Vredestein Snowtrac 3's sent to the dealer by "Tyremen.co.uk".


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

When you pick them up just make sure they have been mounted correctly as they are directional 


(you might laugh but i have seen it done by a dealership  )


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

McClane said:


> Been advised to go for 195 50 r15s. Getting some Vredestein Snowtrac 3's sent to the dealer by "Tyremen.co.uk".


Buy four Hankook winter tyres and get 25% off thats what I did and saved a fortune :thumb: http://www.blackcircles.com/order/tyres/filter


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Ross said:


> Buy four Hankook winter tyres and get 25% off thats what I did and saved a fortune :thumb: http://www.blackcircles.com/order/tyres/filter


Not a bad deal that. Did get 5 quid or so off each tyre which was the clincher on those.



andy monty said:


> When you pick them up just make sure they have been mounted correctly as they are directional
> 
> (you might laugh but i have seen it done by a dealership  )


I can imagine! Shouldn't be hard to spot looking at the tread. They're fitting them to the car, so anything like that should be obvious. More concerned to remember to make sure I get my alloy wheel nuts etc. Plus the dealers seem to be quite good with that. Told me they'd have to check rotational direction before swapping some tires side to side before. :thumb:

Quite looking forward to them now! Never though I'd be exited about sticking 15inch steel wheels and trims on a car! :lol:

This could be a DW thread right here: http://www.fordownersclub.com/forums/topic/16310-winter-tyres/page__st__15


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, they're done! Not sure on the wheel trims yet, and the tyres still have fitting grease (plus I was going to give them a while before dressing. But they certainly look the part.

I do wonder if they're smaller than my 205 40 17's, I put one of my alloy tyres up against then and they look a bit smaller. But, I don't know how much of it's down to the 195 50 15s now being on the car and having to sag to take the weight of it etc.

Will try and get some decent pics when the lights back (or maybe when I've dressed the tyres.

Alloys will be getting a pampering now they're off. Not sure SWMBO's going to be too happy with them in the back bedroom when she gets in :lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

McClane said:


> Not sure SWMBO's going to be too happy with them in the back bedroom when she gets in :lol:


Well if you dont post back again.. we'll all know your under the patio... :devil:

You seen these? (can be had cheaper if you can shop about got mine a few years ago in lidl for £8 ish)

tyre Tree, can be disammbled: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

andy monty said:


> Well if you dont post back again.. we'll all know your under the patio... :devil:
> 
> You seen these? (can be had cheaper if you can shop about got mine a few years ago in lidl for £8 ish)
> 
> ...


Cheers bud, useful. Was also looking at these on E-bay - various prices/qualities it appears! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tyre-Stor...icle_Parts_Accessories_ET&hash=item415f737924

Some pics to follow once I've got them off my phone!

Another question, did you manage to get yours the EXACT same diameter as your original wheels, or were they slightly bigger/smaller?


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

I'm a private person I have two sets of tires winter and summer
and how someone wants to buy winter tires, I recommend two shops

www.mytyres.co.uk
www.oponeo.co.uk

I personally uses winter tires Nokian WGR2









winter_tyre_test
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/total_tyre_guide/259435/winter_tyre_test.html


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's some pics of the beasties!

Standard mess as they'd just been done










Pretty agressive tread










Cleaned and dressed (Z-16 just applied, should satinise)










Full shot - rollin' with the trims! (apologies for bad light)


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I got the same physical size on my last punto.... and speed/ load rating 

kept them for my new punto which has gone up to 185 from 175 but they are still listed in the hand book as acceptable size and the Rolling radius is the same

However i did notice that with teh larger tread pattern the speedo was reading a fraction faster than usual over the GPS....



Take it easy on them they can be a bit skittish till they scrub up.....


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am looking forward to getting the winter tyres on the Spec B:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

More pic whoring. Some tread:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

andy monty said:


> as for the AA Emergency kit make your own up it will likely be cheaper
> 
> AA Winter Car Kit with Folding Snow Shovel: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike
> 
> ...


Nice one Andy. Went for the AA kit in the end, with a Coleman F1 gas stove (when the gas gets here, didn't realise I was just getting the top bit), and some gelert mess tins. Already stuffed the latter's box with some teabags and a muligatawny soup! Mustn't forget some matches either. I'm now military spec (well, probably not)! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Leave the trims off! Steelies are where it's at!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> Leave the trims off! Steelies are where it's at!


Could do, I quite like them though. There my special "upgrades" :lol:

I like what the bloke did in the FOC thread I posted a while back further up this one. He got some aftermarkets and gel overlays and made quite a good stylish wheel!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, an update on how I've found them so far (only done a few hundred miles!).

So far, they seem pretty darn good. Was up and out early on Saturday in -3 deg weather, and they felt really good. I'm sure the car felt like it was slowing up quicker under braking than it would with Summer tyres, even in the dry (just because the thread blocks are softer at this temp). Ride's nice and compiant compared to the Alloys too. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I got my winter tyres fitted yesterday and after about 75 miles they feel much better,lots of grip,braking is better and they seem a little quieter than the old summer ones.


----------

